
Reddit r/science is one of science’s biggest outlets with the stats to prove it - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/notes/social-media-reddit-science-community-journalism-front-page-science-communication/
======
Accujack
I'm glad to see they mention one of the major reasons r/science is so
successful... good moderation.

Through some combination of random chance and volunteer effort, that sub has a
(relatively) consistent, fair, and active moderation team. Possibly it helps
that the subject is not part of the usual "peak popularity" curve for subs
there, where sub activity is more tied to groupthink and fads than substance.

Many good subs elsewhere on reddit have not survived long term, and many of
those failures are due to bias, bad behavior, laziness, or outright corruption
on the part of their moderation teams.

Reddit seems to leave good moderation to chance in the name of allowing subs
the freedom to be their own communities.

------
celticninja
Read-and-edit? First time I have seen someone interpret it like that. Read it.
As in I have already 'read it"

